# Need Help for work permit



## gav29 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am applying the work permit for Germany from Delhi consulate. It would be great help if any one of you can help me regarding the following query: 

Under the checklist there is below mentioned item :

1. "If applicable – Approval by the Federal Employment Agency or ID-Number of Approval" 
Query : From where I can obtain this document ? Is it mandatory to present this document at the time of applying the work permit ?


can anyone tell me what is this document is all about and how I can get the approval from the federal agency ?


----------



## gav29 (Feb 16, 2015)

If would be great help if any one can reply ..


----------



## liju84 (Jul 13, 2013)

gav29 said:


> I am applying the work permit for Germany from Delhi consulate. It would be great help if any one of you can help me regarding the following query:
> 
> Under the checklist there is below mentioned item :
> 
> ...



That document is not mandatory. If available it can speed up your application. But to get the approval it might take even longer. This document can be obtained by your employer by contacting local employment agency in their city/location


----------



## gav29 (Feb 16, 2015)

liju84 said:


> That document is not mandatory. If available it can speed up your application. But to get the approval it might take even longer. This document can be obtained by your employer by contacting local employment agency in their city/location


Thanks for your mail 

My employer has sent me the scanned copy of this document in which details of employer part has been filled. I will put my details by mu own 

my questions is - Should I take this document with me in embassy ? or I directly send it to local employment agency


----------



## liju84 (Jul 13, 2013)

Does the document have an approval id? What's the title of the document?


In any case local employment agency is contacted by your employer and not you.

I would say not to worry too much prepare the docs as per the checklist and submit at the embassy. If approval required the embassy will contact employment agency through their internal process and who in turn may contact your employer. But these are not mandatory as in some cases the embassy will itself takes the decision.





gav29 said:


> Thanks for your mail
> 
> My employer has sent me the scanned copy of this document in which details of employer part has been filled. I will put my details by mu own
> 
> my questions is - Should I take this document with me in embassy ? or I directly send it to local employment agency


----------

